# Jelly Bean?



## GBpfan95

When do you think we'll start seeing android 4.1 roms for the razr/maxx?


----------



## muffnman

After source is posted at the very least.


----------



## Chief_Airborne

GBpfan95 said:


> When do you think we'll start seeing android 4.1 roms for the razr/maxx?


LOL...probably next year.


----------



## prostang

i am running JB on my Nexus. Looking to root my sons Razr and try JB on it. i was hoping a dev would have created a fom for the razr already.


----------



## vtwinbmx

I need source to make a jb rom.


----------



## countryfolk07

Omg. We just got ICS everyone was anxiously waiting for. Just enjoy it a while. Lol.

From my ICED down MAXX!


----------



## clintro




----------



## prostang

BRICKED my son's razr attempting to get ICS on it. OTA never came.


----------



## AzJazz

GBpfan95 said:


> When do you think we'll start seeing android 4.1 roms for the razr/maxx?


I'm guessing sometime before Christmas of 2013.


----------



## biggiesmalls657

AzJazz said:


> I'm guessing sometime before Christmas of 2013.


Actually probably never an Official made update from Verizon as they are to involved with newer phones that will make them more money; The best we will see is what the devs cook up and are much faster at putting out updates. No Jellybeans's kernel unless the kholk takes off more with mastering the bootloader.


----------



## garywojdan81

biggiesmalls657 said:


> Actually probably never an Official made update from Verizon as they are to involved with newer phones that will make them more money; The best we will see is what the devs cook up and are much faster at putting out updates. No Jellybeans's kernel unless the kholk takes off more with mastering the bootloader.


There's always the possibility of finding something with that cheesy-goodness app.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AzJazz

biggiesmalls657 said:


> Actually probably never an Official made update from Verizon as they are to involved with newer phones that will make them more money; The best we will see is what the devs cook up and are much faster at putting out updates. No Jellybeans's kernel unless the kholk takes off more with mastering the bootloader.


True that!

Note, the OP didn't say "Official ROMs", just "ROMs".


----------



## _patrickc_

*hopes to see a ROM the within a few weeks after source... *
Only had my maxx for a few days, loving it. Already rooted and running a custom ICS rom 

Sent from my RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _patrickc_

Well, it looks like the JB source has been released! Hopefully we'll see something soon! See http://techfx.me/OTAaZu for more info and links


----------



## Chief_Airborne

Well, I guess they proved us all wrong. LOL


----------

